# Puppy scared of traffic - please help ASAP



## FinnLove (Oct 5, 2009)

My english springer spaniel puppy, Finn, whom is 16 weeks old tomorow is scared of traffic. We got him from a registered KC breeder when he was 15 weeks old ( last week ). He was one of the last of a litter of 8 and he is a great puppy, its just his fear of traffic which is prenting us from taking him for a walk down our road to the park every day. We carried him there once, which i know isnt a good idea as he'll think its something he needs to be protected from, but he was fine once we got the the park. 
I can't get him past our front gates as he just freezes and starts shivering. 
I've tried with treats and just letting him take his time but he just wants to run back into the garden.

Any ideas, as i *really* want to take him for a walk right now !


----------



## CavalierClara (Sep 21, 2009)

Clara was the same. She is 14 weeks tomorrow and a few weeks ago even from our back garden if she heard traffic she would be terrified. When we brought her out on walks she was petrified but I continued to bring her out and now she is a little scared but is getting used to it. Keep Finn in the inside so hes not as close to it. I hope everything works out for you and Finn Xx


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

i would just ignore him hon. just continue to bring him out and show some positive energy while taking him out for a walk. If you acknowledge his fear by talking to him or something hes going to think 'its ok to be scared'. Just walk on hon he'll soon get used to it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

Sounds to me that is you did not aquire your pup until her were fifteen weeks one then he has missed out on some vital socializing. Between the age of 8-12 weeks is very important time in the life of a puppy, he is normally getting used to everyday noises at this stage. Never having had to socialize a pup of this age with traffic etc I would guess that you are going to be very patient and supportive with him, taking him out near light traffic and reassuring him, then gradually increasing the intensity.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

You just have to walk brisk so the dog is slightly trotting and ignore them being scared. Later on when the big lorries or buses go pass I use to say to my dog stand then when the thing had gone passed reward then walk again. Try not to panic as most of us with dogs have been through this.


----------



## Jacinth (May 9, 2009)

It has taken me 4 months of patience with my puppy (a border collie) who was terrified of traffic. I think we broke the barrier when I sat on a bench on a busy street giving him treats whenever a lorry or bus drove by. He's ok with cars and still a bit scared of the lorries, but now he looks for his treat whenever a lorry or bus goes by. He was socialised from 12 weeks with traffic, and I took him out in my arms before then, but he just didn't like traffic. He would go on all fours and refuse to move. Very frustrating I know. But it takes time and patience. Take it slow and go out a less busy times and then build up. If treats don't work try another distraction like his favourite toy. These all worked for me. This is the advice I got from going to puppy classes and it worked.


----------

